# BFD hookup question



## geebolt (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a BFD on the way. I also have an Emotiva UMC-1 which has subwoofer balanced output. My Polk sub does not have a balanced input.
Would it be possible to use a balanced input to the BFD and the 1/4" phone plug for the output? 
Also, what would be the best option for connection to the sub? 
1. A phone plug to RCA adapter in the back of the BFD with an RCA cable connected from there to the sub.
2. A cable with phone plug connectors with an adapter at the subwoofer end.
3. A cable with phone connector on one end and RCA on the other (if these exist).

And do I need 2 or 3 conductor phone plugs?


I want to have everything I need when the BFD arrives.

Thanks for any advice.

George


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sure, it’s no problem using the BFD’s XLR input and 1/4” output. You can find 1/4” to RCA cables at your local guitar shop, Parts Express, etc. No need to worry about 2 or 3 conductor plugs; 1/4” to RCA cables only come in 2-conductor.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

